
TERA: An Internet-Scale Database, An Open Source Bigtable Implementation in C++ - 00k
https://github.com/baidu/tera/
======
ccsthlh
Wow it is a database, not the online game(tera.enmasse.com). It looks cool
after my computer start "OneBox Tera"

